# OFA/PennHip Brag



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Just got Judah's Prelimbs back- Hips PreL-Good Elbows-Normal
PennHip-60th Percentile DI L-.33 DI R-.38
the median DI for GSD's is .40

Also have to brag on Taffe'(weird little brown dog_mal) Number 2 Mal in Rally Ad A for 2008-not bad for a dog that has never run a course except at trials-never had a class and she is a weird little dog-but very high drive Mal

Vikki


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Thanks)
Vikki


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!


----------

